# making the auto levelers work on HID's



## Mike0105 (Dec 31, 1999)

*making the levelers work on HID's*

So i'm getting a set of OEM HID's with the ballasts mounted onto the headlights. The lights will be coming with levelers and I have already ordered the euro rheostat. What would I have to do wiring wise to make this all work? I've seen a few threads about it and it seem like there is a groun and a power source and thats about it. Seems to simple to be true
Thanks
Mike


_Modified by VWMike81 at 10:01 AM 9-22-2003_


----------



## Mike0105 (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: making the auto levelers work on HID's (VWMike81)*

noone has any help for me?
Mike


----------



## chiefsalami (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: making the auto levelers work on HID's (VWMike81)*

nope, much more involved... the rheostat switch just allows you to aim the lights from inside the car, it has nothing to do with autoleveling. in order to get autoleveling to work, you need to put some sensors at the front and rear axles, and some other components and wiring. costs about $400 or so I have heard, but even worse, the install is a -----...
I really wanted to get autoleveling to work when i buy my setup, but have pretty much given up based on talking to people.


----------



## chiefsalami (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: making the auto levelers work on HID's (VWMike81)*

by the way, could you please PM me and let me know who you got your HIDs from and how much you paid (if you don't mind)
i too have a Blue 20th AE...


----------



## TRBO-GTI (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: making the auto levelers work on HID's (chiefsalami)*

Honestly, I'd really like to know how to connect the rheostat on 2003 OEM HIDs as well! Nobody seems to know, or at least it hasn't been documented. I'm sure at least one person has gotten by it!


----------



## Mike0105 (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: making the auto levelers work on HID's (TRBO-GTI)*

Ok I guess I should clarify my title. I don't plan on getting the auto-levelrs working as I'd need sensnors and OEM euro parts galore. I'm trying to get just the manual levelers working. I have the switch as well as the lights coming and I think a friend of mind and user here, chris86vw, may be under taking the challenge of re-wiring the lights internally. But I also don't want to risk ruining an expensive set of lights so I'm not sure what I'm going to do yet
Mike


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Roger Moore has done it.
I don't think his site is working right now


----------



## Mike0105 (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: (GT17V)*

I went ahead and sent Roger and e-mail and I'll see what he has to say. If it isn't to expensive I may go ahead and order the wheel sensors to try and get the auto levelers working, but I have a feeling those are going to be pricey
Mike


----------



## chiefsalami (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (VWMike81)*

as I said before, it will probably run you about $375-$400 for the complete sensor setup, and then you need to wire them, which I have heard is VERY tough to accomplish.


----------



## Mike0105 (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: (chiefsalami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chiefsalami* »_as I said before, it will probably run you about $375-$400 for the complete sensor setup, and then you need to wire them, which I have heard is VERY tough to accomplish.

You're probably right, I'm waiting to hear back on costs. I'm more interested in getting the auto levelers working...we'll see what turns up and I'll post back as I get some more info
Mike


----------



## chiefsalami (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (VWMike81)*

it will be great to get more information when you know... I too am interested in getting the autolevelers working, but not by paying more than $400 for it and then killing myself trying to get them installed. please keep us up-to-date.


----------



## chiefsalami (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (dragon813gt)*

Paul was the one who told me the autoleveling system would run about $500 CDN for all the parts and they still have not seen a working example of it, because the install is so difficult. they are able to have the motor adjustment done through the rheostat switch, though...


----------



## Mike0105 (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: (chiefsalami)*

At this point I'd be happy with getting the adjustment working through the rheostat. But if the leveling motors and such aren't to expensive I'll pursue that. I'm still waiting to head back on the costs of those parts. Maybe I'll stockpile parts eventually. I know even once everything is installed you'd have to recode something with the VW 1551 tool since their is an ECU for the auto-leveling system. Wednesday I'll give Paul a call to see what he has to say on the matter as I'm busy tomorrow 
Mike


----------



## Mike0105 (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: (VWMike81)*

So I got the prices for every sensor, bolt, bracket, clip etx I'd need for the auto leveling system. It really isn't that bad at about 300 for all the sensors and parts and such, the killer is the ECU which costs a whopping 700 bucks. Any idea whether you really need the ECU or if you could make things work without it? 
Mike


----------



## jettaproblems (May 6, 2002)

*Re: (dragon813gt)*

Auto-leveling is sort of a mystery and required me to do a LOT of research to figure it out... SVTWEB on TDIClub had this wired up for quite some time now.
I was able to get a hold of some VW repair manual pdfs going through the auto-leveling sensor install, VAG-COM calibration of sensors, and most importantly the wiring. There is really no way to purchase a wiring harness for the front and rear sensors, so you basically have to make your own like Roger Moore did. 
The funny thing about auto-leveling is that I was able to get all the parts from a US dealership... you just have to figure out the part numbers for everything from sensors to repair wires... Roger Moore has a great quide, but I found that some parts numbers were different for the Jetta (Bora).
Here's the overview of what you're attempting:








Here's the parts overview:








Bora Part Numbers:
Auto-Leveling Parts
4B0907503 TWO Level Sensor (1 front/1 rear)
7M0973119 TWO 6 Pin Plug - 3 pins used (1 front/1 rear)
N01118312 FOUR Nut (3 front/1 rear)
N10434301 FOUR Screws (2 front/2 rear)
N90814401 TWO Riveted bolt (2 front)
N90106302 TWO Nut (2 front)
1J0911483 ONE Anti-Twist retainer (1 front)
1J0941291B ONE Retaining Plate (1 front)
1J0941285C ONE Linkage front, FWD (1 front)
1J0941355A ONE Lower control arm plate (1 front)
N0139655 TWO Screws (2 rear)
N90481201 THREE Screws (3 rear)
1J0941299 ONE Linkage rear, FWD (1 rear)
1J0941453B ONE Bracket (1 rear)
1J0941275B ONE Shield (1 rear)
Wiring - Auto-leveling Sensor - 
000979009 THREE* 6 Pin Plug (3 front/3 rear)
000979131 FIVE* 12 Pin Female Adaptor Plug
* each wire has two ends - just cut in half
Additional Items
23 AWG Wire for k-wire to cluster
Rubber tubing to protect wiring to sensors
Once you get it wired up like the diagram, you have to calibrate the sensor readings using a VAG-COM... if you want the instructions, I can send it to you if your mail account has sufficient storage. 

*** For those of your trying to wire up the rheostat to the OEM HIDs to perform manual leveling, it might be worth a shot to wire up the power for the leveling motors at Pin 1 and wiring the rheostat to Pin 11 on each side... I have a good feeling that this will work, but I'm not 100% sure... anyone want to test out this theory
I haven't got around to installing these yet since I still need a driver-side OEM HID assembly~








For those of you who have the pre-03 HIDs, you also need the auto-leveling ecu... I have one for sale if someone needs it.


_Modified by jettaproblems at 11:34 PM 9-24-2003_


----------



## jettaproblems (May 6, 2002)

*Re: (VWMike81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWMike81* »_So I got the prices for every sensor, bolt, bracket, clip etx I'd need for the auto leveling system. It really isn't that bad at about 300 for all the sensors and parts and such, the killer is the ECU which costs a whopping 700 bucks. Any idea whether you really need the ECU or if you could make things work without it? 
Mike

Hey Mike,
If you have a 03+ OEM HID assembly with the integrated ballast, the leveling ecu is integrated into the ballast itself, so you don't need to purchase the leveling ecu... if you have a pre-03 with the ballasts that you mount under the fender, you need a ecu, which I can sell to you for about $100... got it from Joe (Blitzen155) before I realized that I will go with the 03+ assembly... it's not $700 although I initally thought that as well...
As far as getting the other parts, you should contact Larry (Internet parts sales manager) of Auburn VW/ Subaru... I got all the parts from him and it cost me around $200 or so... It might take a while to get if these parts are still floating around the US parts depots... good luck and let me know if you have any other questions~ 
Patrick - jettaproblems


----------



## Mike0105 (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: (jettaproblems)*

thanks for the info, I think you're the most knowledgeable person I've talked to on the subject. For the time being I'd like to get the manual leveling working and then when my check book recovers possibly try the auto leveling system. But I happen to think the manual adjustability is a really neat feature
Mike


----------



## MHZvr6 (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: making the levelers work on HID's (VWMike81)*

Mike,
Sorry that I did not have time to get you the info on how to open OEM HID's yet... but I was frying a bigger fish. I think you'll be a happy with this tid bit as well... it's an update to get the 2003 Model OEM HID's to work with the leveling/Rheostat switch that a lot of ppl are after.
I've emailed Nate Engel the info and have asked him to re-post a series of powerpoint slides that explains/show how to wire things up.
Please check http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...69259
as this is where the new info is/will be located at, ok? If you can't wait until then please email at home & I'll shoot it your way.
Mike Z


----------



## MHZvr6 (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: making the levelers work on HID's (VWMike81)*

Opp's... let's try that link again. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1040079


----------



## Mike0105 (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: making the levelers work on HID's (MHZvr6)*

you guys rock!







My HID's came in today as well, I think tomorrow morning I'm going to pop them in. 
Mike


----------



## MHZvr6 (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: making the levelers work on HID's (VWMike81)*

Good on you brother.... welcome to the "Real Deal" club http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike0105 (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: making the levelers work on HID's (MHZvr6)*

thanks again Mike, you've been a tremendous help...and here are the lights
















Mike


----------



## MHZvr6 (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: making the levelers work on HID's (VWMike81)*

Your welcome







BTW, I'll get with Chris aka chris86vw and see what I can do for him. Still working a case for Pat Ahn.... very much the same story there.
Anyway, I just phoned my guy. Unfortunately he is only able to provide complete sets only.... the same answer I got as when I asked a couple of moths ago about busting up a set.
Perhaps Chris can sell the single lamp on Ebay, or something or Pat & Chris get together so the can both get what they need... just a thought


----------



## jettaproblems (May 6, 2002)

*Re: making the levelers work on HID's (MHZvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MHZvr6* »_Your welcome







BTW, I'll get with Chris aka chris86vw and see what I can do for him. Still working a case for Pat Ahn.... very much the same story there.
Anyway, I just phoned my guy. Unfortunately he is only able to provide complete sets only.... the same answer I got as when I asked a couple of moths ago about busting up a set.
Perhaps Chris can sell the single lamp on Ebay, or something or Pat & Chris get together so the can both get what they need... just a thought










What side does Chris need? If he needs a passenger-side, then could you ask him if he would like to split up a new set with me? 
Tell him I'll pay his shipping and pay 5% of his half....
Thanks Mike!
Patrick


----------



## MHZvr6 (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: making the levelers work on HID's (jettaproblems)*

Pat, 
I re-checked my email from VWMike81 last nite about chris86vw needing a lamp assy and saw this.. "A friend of mine has had OEM HID's on his Jetta for about 2 years now. The original set shipped to him had a broken light, as was the next set. Needless to say he has a broken driver side light with the adjuster rigged. He has bulbs, ballasts and everything else, but his driverside light is way out of whack since it can't be adjusted".
I need to check back with either Chris or Mike & ask if his set is pre 2003... my guess it b/c the 03's were not around 2 yr's ago. 
Your after a 2003 drivers side lamp assy, so it just makes this a tad more difficult to get hold of.
Don't panic though b/c I still have a few German "home boys" to check with in the big D-land, ok? 
MikeZ


----------



## Mike0105 (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: making the levelers work on HID's (MHZvr6)*

Chris needs a driver side and his have the remote mount Ballasts, they are not the newer style lights with the ballasts mounted to the lights. Alright guys I'm off to install the HID's...can't wait for night time now








Mike


----------



## bergenvr6 (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: making the levelers work on HID's (VWMike81)*

if you figure out how to get the rheostat working with your 2003 HIDs, let me know, I'll most likely be installing my HIDs this week and have all the parts, wiring, switch, etc for the rheostat
I bought them not knowing that the internal wiring was different on 2003 units ... if anyone figures it out, I would love a how to








Congrats on the HIDs


----------



## MHZvr6 (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: making the levelers work on HID's (bergenvr6)*

Drop me line at [email protected] I'll send you the powerpoint slides too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bergenvr6 (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: making the levelers work on HID's (MHZvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MHZvr6* »_Drop me line at [email protected] I'll send you the powerpoint slides too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

cool, i'll email you when i get home, thanks!!


----------



## BoraSport (Aug 22, 2000)

*Re: (jettaproblems)*

Are the part numbers you listed the US part numbers you used or are they the Bora numbers?
I would be interested in your ECU if I can order the rest of the parts from a US dealer for ~$200. Great write up!


----------



## jettaproblems (May 6, 2002)

*Re: (BoraSport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoraSport* »_Are the part numbers you listed the US part numbers you used or are they the Bora numbers?
I would be interested in your ECU if I can order the rest of the parts from a US dealer for ~$200. Great write up!









US and Euro Part Numbers are the same... Give Larry at Aubrun VW a call... also try checking on their online catalog for these parts... most should be listed~ https://www.1stvwparts.com/partscat.html 
They are probably the BEST OEM VW Parts dealers in the US... I've tried many places and they were just that much ahead of the curve...
Larry's a great guy~ He got me parts for almost all of my installs...
For Euro Parts, I got all my stuff from Blitzen155 - Great honest guy to deal with! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Anyways good luck and let me know if you need the ecu... I basically gave my car to my lil bro,so he'll have to dig in my many boxes of VW parts and find it for you~ His screen name is gunbeem here on the tex...


----------



## valuis2000 (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (jettaproblems)*

This is a great explanation, it does not look difficult to do... 
Where can I get the OEM HIDs made by Bosh with the leveling motors?


----------



## TRBO-GTI (Aug 5, 2001)

*Re: (valuis2000)*

Just to let you know, the newest 2003 OEM HID with ballasts included are not made by Bosch anymore. They are manufactured by AL (Automotive Lighting), a 50/50 partnership between the German Robert Bosch and the Italian Magnetti Marelli. 
I sell them (but having troubles with stock right now) as well as other vortexers from which you will get great service as well. Good luck and happy shopping.


----------



## MHZvr6 (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: making the levelers work on HID's (bergenvr6)*

Matt, 
Just emailed you the new slide's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bergenvr6 (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: making the levelers work on HID's (MHZvr6)*

thanks, i'll check it out when i get home from work.
i'm installing them today most likely, but will wait until the weekend to tackle the rheostat stuff
thanks again


----------



## Mike0105 (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: making the levelers work on HID's (bergenvr6)*

Did you get a chance to install them?
Mike


----------



## bergenvr6 (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: making the levelers work on HID's (VWMike81)*

Got them installed on Wednesday, and have spent the past two nights trying to adjust the driver's side. the passenger side is fine and high enough, but the driver's side just won't go any higher, if i try to adjust too high, it pops down to the lowest setting. I'm not sure if something is wrong with mine, or I just need to adjust it differently ?


----------



## chiefsalami (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: making the levelers work on HID's (bergenvr6)*

be VERY careful with the adjustment of those things... they are notorious for falling off of the adjustment screw and then you have to buy a repair kit to fix it and be able to adjust them again. it may have broken already...


----------



## MHZvr6 (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: making the levelers work on HID's (chiefsalami)*

What he said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Here's why.... Only recently have VW enthusiasts learned of the condition that my be the cause of people breaking the height adjustors inadvertently while attempting to raise the HID projector. It appears the 2003 Golf & Bora model HID's we receive from overseas share a common "low" setting position on either one or both lamps.
The cause for this is due to the projector setting itself to a lower "safe" position so as not to blind oncoming motorists when the fully integrated dynamic leveling system fails, or when the lamp assemblies are removed from a fully operable Euro Golf/Bora and transplanted into North American market Golf/Jetta. Power is no longer available to keep the projector in what we in the U.S. consider to be a optimum height setting. Turning the manual adjustors to the full up position & then beyond results in sheared adjustors which can cause the projector to sag. 
The fix is being working on by many of the well known and not so well known "lighting guru's" of VWVortex & TDiClub forums. Once all wiring issues are resolved the manual leveling rheostat switch will allow the "low" safe position to be defeated & allow the projectors to be set to higher position once again.











_Modified by MHZvr6 at 3:22 PM 10-3-2003_


----------



## bergenvr6 (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: making the levelers work on HID's (MHZvr6)*

ahh, i see ... so once i wire up the rheostat, I will be able to adjust to normal operating height ??
edit: even though I cannot do it manually ?
I gotta try this tomorrow










_Modified by bergenvr6 at 7:55 PM 10-3-2003_


----------



## MHZvr6 (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: making the levelers work on HID's (bergenvr6)*

Matt,
You say "edit: even though I cannot do it manually ?"
What happens to your projector when you turn the adjustor either way 
a. nothing, b. up, c. down d. make poping/cliking sound when it reaches full travel.
And is the projecter in question in the left or right side lamp? Just trying to determine if the shaft is still intact or sheared.


----------



## bergenvr6 (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: making the levelers work on HID's (MHZvr6)*

well it moves up and down, until i try to adjust it too high, then it pops to the lowest position ... then like the first post in this thread says, i have to turn the opposite direction so it pops back on track ... this is the driver's side lamp


----------



## chiefsalami (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: making the levelers work on HID's (bergenvr6)*

don't do that too much more, because it seems like it may not have broken off just yet - but if you keep doing that, it will break


----------



## emumtl (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: making the levelers work on HID's*

I can sure use some more Humble Pie...
Another problem may arise to others... after having set (prior to levelling motors) my lights to maximum up (and of course that wasn't enough)... I went the route of levelling motors thanks to the good folks on the board like MHZVR6, Nater, Cullen, etc... etc... etc.. (too many to mention) that make things easier.... and inspire...
I can only hope word gets out, that AFTER wiring everything UP and prior to plugging POWER or Connecting the CAR BATTERY Back UP (I only hope you do disconnect prior to working with HID/Ballasts/BULBS) *Back OFF* on the Height Settings in the OEM Projector Headlamp So as to Leave Some Slack or room for "torquing" effect that may occur when the Actual Levelling Motors whir to life.
As I RECALL, I did notice the Passenger side Projector light _Bump_ up like it missed a skip... Unfortunately, the Drivers Side Screw Mechanism broke, hence light adjustment broke...


----------



## MHZvr6 (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: making the levelers work on HID's (emumtl)*

Mike,
Still waitng to hear back on a "MT" 03 Golf HID for you. My contact's dealer has a single pre-2003 driver's side Bora lamp and complete set of pre-2003 Bora HID's, so just maybe he has something for you as well.
I just asked him to check for a single 03 Golf assy... keep the old fingers crossed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## emumtl (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: making the levelers work on HID's (MHZvr6)*

I really appreciate it Mike... tx. And tx again with the PowerPoint Stuff... it was a HUGE help.
FYI, concerning the dismantling... I was frustrated and tried to disassemble the OEM light. I was able to remove the levelling motor, and able to remove the 3 torx screws holding the projector lamp base in but was not able to pull out the projector from the opening... It was simply to odd a shape for the size of the cutout. What's up with that?
AND, I tried to dislodge the ball and joint connection (assuming, that is the type of connection holding the support bracket from the inside to the outside of the lamp base... No go. They not built like the DEPO Ecodes that popup during shipping...


----------



## bergenvr6 (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: making the levelers work on HID's (emumtl)*

could you possibly help me out, i'm trying to figure out how to wire the rheostat and am having trouble following the powerpoint slides.








can you please email me at [email protected] ? thanks


----------



## emumtl (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: making the levelers work on HID's (bergenvr6)*

No problem dude...
do you use MSN messenger?
I can email you, but, I don't know what to help you with since I can't know what your problem is...
later.... Mike


----------



## bergenvr6 (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: making the levelers work on HID's (emumtl)*

hmm, i'll send you an email on my specific problem (beware it may be alot cuz i'm retarded) but I appreciate your help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## emumtl (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: making the levelers work on HID's (bergenvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bergenvr6* »_hmm, i'll send you an email on my specific problem (beware it may be alot cuz i'm retarded) but I appreciate your help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

There are no retarded peeps in the "lighting forum"... hehehehe. Great, let me know what's up... and I'll email you back? Or post my findings here?


----------



## bergenvr6 (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: making the levelers work on HID's (emumtl)*

whichever works for you, i check both frequently. i'm trying to get a replacement passenger side from my supplier, so i'll see about that first.
like i told him, i'd rather install the rheostat as a preference, rather than a necessity ... but at least the driver's side is at the correct height, which means that I can see when driving at night


----------



## MHZvr6 (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: making the levelers work on HID's (bergenvr6)*

Matt, 
Did you get things squared up with Mike's help? Also, do you have 03's HID's in your ride?


----------



## MHZvr6 (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: making the levelers work on HID's (bergenvr6)*

Matt, 
Did you get things squared up with Mike's help? Also, do you have 03's HID's in your ride?


----------



## bergenvr6 (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: making the levelers work on HID's (MHZvr6)*

nope, didn't have time to do it this weekend.
i ended up ordering a new set from my supplier. i would rather install the rheostat for preference, rather than necessity.
yes, i had the '03 units. i'll let you guys know what happens in 3-4 weeks








btw, i still may need your help later on







thanks


----------



## MHZvr6 (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: making the levelers work on HID's (emumtl)*

Mike, 
I struck out on getting an '03 drivers side lamp... nobody wants to bust a complete set of these up. I've got a pre-03 Golf arriving in 10 days for a brother in the H-Islands, but that's all that out there right now.










_Modified by MHZvr6 at 5:39 PM 10-14-2003_


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

Hi there guys,
I'm about to buy a pair of 2003 OEM HIDs, the seller already told me one of them have one of the leveling controls broken.
This repair kit you've been talking, what exactly does it include? picts, part numbers anyone?
I really appreciate your help!


----------



## bergenvr6 (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: making the levelers work on HID's (MHZvr6)*

I'm not sure how to fix the levelers, but others will chime in ... I'm adding the fact that I printed out GTI_Matador's directions and am going to see if my friend can do it for me this weekend. Hopefully it goes well, and I'll report the results.


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

*Broken adjuster*

Ooops








I got the OEM HIDs today (big







), but seems like nothing internally is broken, only this external screw adjuster
























Do you guys think it can be fixed?


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

*Leveling Motors*

Another question guys, can I use the motors from my E-codes in this HIDs?
I'm not sure about the part numbers, I've seen post with 
1J0 941 295 A/B/C, are they interchangeable?








Tnxs a million!


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

*Re: Leveling Motors (daniel.ramirez)*

Big surprise over the weekend, my HIDs came WITH the motors already








And they are very different from the ones on the E-Codes, part number is: 1J0 941 295 E.
The headlights came with a 10 pin connector (taken from a non-HID headlight), the wiring was wrong for the city lights, blinkers & motors, also very thin wire was used as ground for the xenon & high beams, so I cutted everything and did the wiring the right way.








I was pleased with te results, now I have a very clean HID installation: no adaptor harnesses







and no ballasts hanging somewhere around.
The only thing I need to solve is the broken adjuster, on Monday I get the remaining parts, I need to figure a way to bolt those parts togheter again.
I'll post picts tomorrow.


----------



## hoffer (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: making the levelers work on HID's (chiefsalami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chiefsalami* »_be VERY careful with the adjustment of those things... they are notorious for falling off of the adjustment screw and then you have to buy a repair kit to fix it and be able to adjust them again. it may have broken already...

Anybody know anything about these repair kits? I got my HID's cheap 'cause someone broke the adjuster before setting the levelling motor. I'd love to fix the adjuster rather than my current zip-tie solution...


----------

